# installing fog lights.....87' 5000cs TQ



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

In the fuse box there is an empty slot that says its for fog lights. Is this for adding on fog lights yourself? Is there a wiring harness somewhere thats all ready for you to just plug into fog lights? I know that a lot of people with these cars put fog lights in replace of the blinker on the front bumper, but i don't plan on doing this, i was just wondering if it was easy to hook some fog lights undernearth the bumper or something. Any info or advice would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: installing fog lights.....87' 5000cs TQ (abcd123)*

I just stuck my lights on the bottom of the bumper, small ones of course.


----------

